# eucalyptus



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

my neighbor just had the top third of her eucalyptus tree taken down. there are several pieces up to five or six inch in diameter x 3 feet length. if this interests anyone pm me and i will give directions.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

it smells really good when turning


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

where's it at?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> where's it at?


Thats a good question. When they don't show any location its hard to decide.:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if I get some, I'll get some for you too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> where's it at?


think he's in League City from earlier posts...


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry i forgot to check this thread. i did not get any pm's. s. wisconsin off walker in league city. second house on the left stacked by the road. i'll be next door mowing or cooking fish and shrimp for one of my daughters 25th birthday. holler at me.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You need to seal the ends quickly, or it will check all the way down.
Been there, done that. You don't have much time !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> You need to seal the ends quickly, or it will check all the way down.
> Been there, done that. You don't have much time !


your correct on that wood for sure, will split faster than any wood I have ever tried to use


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

all gone


----------

